# diy guitar rack



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I was thinking about how I don't seem to play my guitars that are in their cases very much so I decided to build a guitar rack for them and store their cases somewhere else. The house humidity is always near 50% so there shouldn't be a problem with humidity.

I googled guitar racks and found a basic one that I liked. It only took two sheets of 20" x 48" x 1" pine shelves, two 2 x 4's cut to 6' and a 2 x 6 cut to 6'. It can hold 8 guitars even though I only have 6. You never know when GAS might strike again so I made two extra slots just in case.

It isn't finished yet as I have to sand the edges of the sides and attach some padding to the bottom part as well as the slots where the necks rest. The slots are 2" wide x 3" deep so there should be plenty of room for padding. I then will finish it with polyurethane. 

Here it is with a few of my guitars on it as a test run.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice job. It should not be a problem to "fill it up".


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to go back to work tomorrow as summer vacation has come to an end. As a result I finished my guitar rack today, the last project of the summer. I used laminate flooring underlay as the padding for the bottom and fleece for padding for the neck slots. I had blue velvety material left over from another project (lute guitar case) that I used as a covering. I am pretty sure it will not damage the finish on my guitars. I then put a couple of coats of polyurethane on the exposed wood parts to finish it off. Now I have to find a place to store my empty guitar cases.

Here are a couple of pics of the finished rack with my guitars. Those two empty slots look like they need to be filled.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks great

However it's a bad idea to leave them lined up like that.
I prefer to leave then scattered in every room, they way my wife doesn't notice how many I actually have

Nathan


----------

